# 76819 Denied



## dan528i (May 13, 2009)

Hello everyone,
I need help w/ correctly billing this one:
Dr. does BPP ONLY (no NST) in office for  a member. We bill 76819 (because 76818 is w/ NST) and used DX code v23.9-high risk ob. Ins. comp. denies the claim =not payble w/ this dx code. does any one have a diff dx code to be used w/ BPP????

Thanks


----------



## pahtrisha (May 13, 2009)

You need to be more specific as to why the BPP was done.  Check the provider's documentation and then perhaps you can look to a chapter 11 dx code.


----------



## dan528i (May 14, 2009)

I was under impression that BPP is done on ALL OBs at 35+wks


----------



## imjsanderson (May 20, 2009)

A BPP is only done if there is something known or suspected, example:  antepartum hypertension, antepartum hemorrhage, decreased fetal movement etc......not usually as routine.


----------

